# Como obtener 5v de un regulador de 6v-2a



## averiano (Feb 24, 2006)

reciban mi respetuoso saludo, estimados y respetados eruditos de la electronica. mi inquietud creo que es sencilla y dios quiera que asi sea.
como obtener 5v de un regulador de 6v-2a., es decir, tengo un transformador de 110v a 6v de 2amp. y necesito 5v-2amp, de que manera puedo reducir 1v en la salida de este transformador sin que afecte el amperaje, en pocas palabras; necesito una salida de 5v-2amp.
agradecido de antemano.

Averiano.


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Averiano el dia 23 tienes la contestacion a tu pregunta  con el mismo tema ,te mando la misma pagina ,suerte un saludo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w.redeya.com/electronica/circuitos/monta4.htm


----------



## averiano (Feb 24, 2006)

ops: Gracias por tu ayuda Pepepuerto, pero el problema es que tengo un transformador de 6v 2A y lo que necesito es quitarle 1v exacto, es decir, recibir en la salida 5v 2A.

En la publicacion que me distes me habla de un transformador de 24v y es fijo o regulable entre 5v y 30v, pero recibo 5A, y creo que esto me va a afectar mucho por que el uso final es cargar una bateria de ion-litio de una iPAQ3600.

Gracias de nuevo PEPEPUERTO


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola otra vez ,si es para un cargador puedes reducir en alterna o continua una vez rectificada ,pon en serie un diodo o dos de silicio,  que te produciran la caida de tension ,suerte, te envio unas paginas sobre baterias  
http://www.dbup.com.ar/li-ion.htm
http://www.eurobotics.org/nimh.html


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Averiano,

Definitivamente creo que la mejor opción es la que presenta pepepuerto de poner dos diodos en serie a la salida de regulador, de alli le puedes quitar cerca de 1.4V de Voltaje dependiendo de la corriente que jale la batería que quieras cargar.

Si el cargador es en directa también le puedes puedes poner un regulador de voltaje pero asegurte que sea "Low Drop Voltage" para que puedas alimentarlo con un voltaje de 6V y te produzca una salida limpia de 5V.  Tendrías que agregarle posiblemente sus respectivos capacitores de carga para el "ripple".  Especialmente si el regulador es LDO.    Te recomiendo el Regualdor LM2937 o alguno parecido, y capacitores Electrolíticos de 100uF de baja resistencia de serie "Low ESR", así tendrías una salida limpia de 5V.  ESTO SOLO TRABAJARÏA e Directa...

                       ___________
6V DC >---+---|   LM2937     |-------+---->  5V DC
                 |    |__________ |         |
                 |  +                              |  +
                ==  100uF                    ==  100uF
                 |                                  | 
                 |                                  |
               GND                            GND


Ojalá y esto te sirva...

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 5, 2006)

Este tema ya tiene algunos dias y tal vez el problema este resuelto, pero quiero decir un par de cosas.
Por un lado el amigo nos dice que tiene un TRAFO con salida a 6V y NO un regulador. OK?

Segundo, el LM2937 entrega una corriente maxima de 500mA. Ademas, si tiene un transformador que da 6V a la salida, luego de rectificada quedan unos 4.6V y eso no alcanza para alimentar el 2937.

En realidad creo que no va a poder obtener 5V de ALTERNA a la salida de manera sencilla (si es esto lo que quiere).
Por otro lado si lo que quiere es tener 5V de CONTINUA, entonces... tampoco va a poder.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2006)

La batería de Ion-litio o mejor dicho litio-ion, no se carga así nomas con 5V 2A, debe ser una sola celda de 3,6V.
Los requerimientos de 5V 2A deben ser del cargador de dicha celda y creo no le va a importar si en vez de 5V le mandas 6V.

Por el tema de la rectificación de 6v alterna, usando un puente de diodos, se obtiene 4,6V como ya dijo mustangV8; Ahora si se usa solo media onda se le puede sacar 5,3V con un solo diodo y un capacitor mas grande.

Si efectivamente tenes un REGULADOR (nadie te cree) puede que con algo de suerte al desarmarlo te encuentres con un (LM)7806 que reemplazando por un 7805 se soluciona todo muy fácil; lástima que solo Fairchild los fabrica de 2A, normalmente son de 1A. Existen reguladores de 3A que nunca conseguí en el mercado Argentino pero puede ser uno de estos: LM323K, LM1085-5, normal y LDO respectivamente.


----------



## olmecas (Mar 11, 2006)

No estoy muy seguro pero no bastaria poner un diodo en serie y dos en paralelo a la salida del transformador eso lo haria quedar muy cerca de los 5 voltios me imagino 

                    ------d-----
                    |               |
-------d --------               ------------------
                    |               |
                    ------d------


----------

